# Pooch test....I'm so confused.



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

*Pooch test....I'm so confused. UPDATED PICS*

I have a doe that is leaving me guessing. I can't decide if she is bred or not. She is a first timer and if bred, the latest possible due date would be Feb. 8th. Her teats are elongated and I have tried bumping her a couple of times but just really have no idea... (Pardon the messy tail. We just rotated to a new pasture and she had a loose stool for a couple of days. All cleared up now.) Any opinions?


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

looks possibly bred but still a beginner on guessing good luck hope she is


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope so too! I lost the buck she was possibly bred to back in mid-October. She is the only one that was possibly bred to him. I REALLY want some kids from him.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

First fresheners start making a udder about 6 weeks out from the birth. I'm no good at pooch tests but teats will elongate as they get older. I say 50% yes she's bred and 50% she's open


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Her udder is kind of feeling like a hand full of skin. You can actually see her teats from behind under all of that winter fur. UGH! This girl just keeps me guessing. I think it is probably because I want her to be sooo bad.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Uh, my first freshener made her udder about 36 hours before she gave birth. They never do anything the same.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

She really is keeping me guessing. I talked to her breeder about it (She has had goats for 30 some odd years) and she told me that if there is any teat changes then she should be... I just don't know. Guess I'll be waiting a few more weeks.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

She looks pregnant to me. If her udder feels like flabby skin then she is starting an udder.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

COuld you give us a pic of her stomach, to see how round she is? If her udder is filling then thats a pretty big possibility that shes prego but we have 2 does that arnt showing any signs of pooching up, had them ultrasound yesterday and turns out that they are! So who know. She could surprise you


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are some pics from today. She has a long, thick winter coat and it has been raining here ALL WEEK!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aww there was a photo bomb!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Showing up now. =)


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

No I meant there was a photo bomb because the one goat snuck into the bottom of the picture.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol! Yeah, that's my herd queen/attention hog, silly girl. She is a mess. The only de-horned girl I have but she is the boss!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

im gonna say probably a single but she could surprise you.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Honestly, I'm hoping for a little buckling from her. I would be just fine with one. I REALLY want a baby buckling from my buck that I lost.


----------

